# June 2010: My Black bees



## ehallspqr (May 2, 2010)

That's different looking. What type is this?


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## mcdermottm (Apr 27, 2010)

they are mutts. the guy i got them from re-queens occasionally with carnies but lets the virgins open mate. he considers them mutts. as you can see from my clover pics...most are 'normal' colored but i just love these blacks.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

That's really unusual!


----------

